# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Le nouveau site canardpc.com (et ses bugs)

## Ivan Le Fou

Si vous avez des soucis ou des bugs à signaler sur le nouveau site de Canard PC, c'est par ici.

Mise à jour:
Oui, le "responsive" est encore plus cassé que prévu, genre inutilisable, on a vu.

----------


## Frypolar

Pour les bugs du forum c'est là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum

----------


## MegABiloU

Est-ce qu'on aura droit à un CPC PSU calculator V3 ?

Je ne trouve pas ma carte graphique dans la liste  ::siffle:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 ni ma carte mère, ni mes disques durs  ::trollface::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est encore  Half qui est chargé de rédiger le site ? Alors il y a déjà une faute là : "On est peinards".

On étant la troisième personne du singulier, il faut écrire : On est peinard.

Sonia va avoir du boulot.

----------


## Maalak

Sur l'ancien forum, il était impossible au créateur d'un topic de changer le nom de celui-ci passé un certain temps (3 ans je crois), obligeant à demander à un modérateur de bien vouloir le faire.
Serait-il possible de redonner la pleine main à un créateur de topic sur le nom celui-ci tout au long de sa vie ?

----------


## Wobak

> C'est encore  Half qui est chargé de rédiger le site ? Alors il y a déjà une faute là : "On est peinards".
> 
> On étant la troisième personne du singulier, il faut écrire : On est peinard.
> 
> Sonia va avoir du boulot.


Faux : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42...=1#post9123622

----------


## MegABiloU



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je vais faire mon chieur, mais je préférais l'ancien site niveau charte graphique. Il était plus dans l'esprit CPC, là on dirait une inspiration Apple...

----------


## Skalou

Bonjour,

Depuis la migration j'ai eu un soucis pour avoir accès au forum:
-en n'étant pas encore connecté
- pour aller voir cette adresse:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...-0-4-!/page149

-j'ai ça:


pareil lorsque je veux acéder à un thread particulier,
par exemple pour venir ici, j'arrive jusqu'à la liste des threads, et quand je clique sur "Le nouveau site canardpc.com (et ses bugs) " j'ai le même problème:


Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Le nouveau site canardpc.com (et ses bugs)  

L'astuce est de se connecter avec son pseudo avant d'accéder au thread, là ça marche.

Suis je le seul?
j'ai testé en virant les cookies, idem (cookies acceptés dans les paramètres)
 Je suis pas un pro informaticien , donc je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi ou autre.
 sur windows 7 et firefox.

Un petit tweet avec cette astuce en attendant un fonctionnement normal?

Bon courage pour cette restructuration en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Je vais faire mon chieur, mais je préférais l'ancien site niveau charte graphique. Il était plus dans l'esprit CPC, là on dirait une inspiration Apple...


Idem, pas totalement fan.

----------


## Jolaventur

Sur smartphone, la mise en page elle pue du zboub
Elle est toute flinguée

Voilà j'avais besoin de dire un mot gentil parce que 
Je me fait chier et je suis encore au boulot dans une ville chauffée à blanc.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sur smartphone, la mise en page elle pue du zboub
> Elle est toute flinguée


Oui, c'est pire que prévu, on a vu.

----------


## Izual

> Sur l'ancien forum, il était impossible au créateur d'un topic de changer le nom de celui-ci passé un certain temps (3 ans je crois), obligeant à demander à un modérateur de bien vouloir le faire.
> Serait-il possible de redonner la pleine main à un créateur de topic sur le nom celui-ci tout au long de sa vie ?


Pour les bugs du forum il faut passer par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum

----------


## Kamasa

Il n'y a plus de flux RSS sur le nouveau site ?

----------


## Orhin

Petit souci chiant sur la page "http://www.canardpc.com/a-propos", les clic molettes (ou ctrl + clic) pour ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet (le profil des membres de la rédaction en l’occurrence) déconnent.
Si cela ouvre bien un nouvel onglet, cela change aussi l'onglet courant vers la nouvelle page (peu pratique, vous en conviendrez).
Pas eu ce soucis ailleurs, testé sous Chrome v44.

----------


## Izual

Étrange, ici (sous Firefox) le clic molette fonctionne bien mais seul le ctrl+clic ouvre aussi dans l'onglet courant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Petit souci chiant sur la page "http://www.canardpc.com/a-propos", les clic molettes (ou ctrl + clic) pour ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet (le profil des membres de la rédaction en l’occurrence) déconnent.
> Si cela ouvre bien un nouvel onglet, cela change aussi l'onglet courant vers la nouvelle page (peu pratique, vous en conviendrez).
> Pas eu ce soucis ailleurs, testé sous Chrome v44.


Oui, j'ai le même sous Chrome.

----------


## Diwydiant

Très joli site, même si j'ai remarqué l'absence d'un bouton pour proposer une news (ou alors je ne suis pas encore bien réveillé).

Mais j'ai beaucoup le style et la mise en page, c'est cohérent avec la nouvelle maquette du mag  ::wub:: 

De même, c'est très sympa de pouvoir voir l'activité d'un membre en allant sur son profil, tout comme l'activité des amis. Une super bonne idée que voilà.

----------


## Orhin

Autre soucis avec l'ouverture d'un lien dans un nouvel onglet (quelque soit la méthode cette fois-ci) dans les menus déroulants : lorsqu'on clique sur un ou plusieurs items, ceux-ci ne perdent plus le focus, même si l'on déplace la souris sur d'autre item (qui eux fonctionnent toujours correctement).
On se retrouve donc avec plusieurs item surlignés dans le menu déroulant.

----------


## Rackham

> Sur smartphone, la mise en page elle pue du zboub
> Elle est toute flinguée





> Oui, c'est pire que prévu, on a vu.


Sur tablette 9" en mode portrait c'est également le cas.

----------


## Frypolar

Le bouton pour remonter en haut de page apparait seulement comme un carré rouge ce qui n’est pas très parlant. Une fois tout en bas il empiète sur le bandeau rouge, il faudrait que le bouton soit à peine plus haut : http://i.imgur.com/dx6YYKb.png

----------


## mrFish

> Je vais faire mon chieur, mais je préférais l'ancien site niveau charte graphique. Il était plus dans l'esprit CPC, là on dirait une inspiration Apple...


L'ancien site était peut être original niveau esthétique. Mais franchement imbuvable et confus...
Celui ci est propre, clair et moderne, c'est parfait. 

Mais il est de toute façon "temporaire".

----------


## Frypolar

Sur la liste des tweets il est indiqué quand chaque tweet a été publié avec la même mise en forme que le reste du tweet et séparé du message uniquement par une virgule. Exemple :



> Oui, le nouveau site est encore plus cassé sur mobile qu'on croyait.  Vous pouvez éteindre votre appareil et reprendre une inactivité normale, il y a 3 heures


Sinon comme les autres je préfère le nouveau site, c’est plus clair et ça se rapproche de la nouvelle maquette.

----------


## Nyloel

Au fait, où sont passés les guides wiki sur cpc ? Type "les mods sur oblivion" par exemple ?

----------


## Maalak

> Pour les bugs du forum il faut passer par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum


Je vais copier-coller ça là-bas alors, merci.  ::): 

[Edit]Ah ben non, pas la peine, ça a déjà été pris en compte, merci l'équipe cpc.  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Très joli site, même si j'ai remarqué l'absence d'un bouton pour proposer une news (ou alors je ne suis pas encore bien réveillé).
> 
> Mais j'ai beaucoup le style et la mise en page, c'est cohérent avec la nouvelle maquette du mag 
> 
> De même, c'est très sympa de pouvoir voir l'activité d'un membre en allant sur son profil, tout comme l'activité des amis. Une super bonne idée que voilà.


Le site est transitoire.
Ce n'est pas la version du prochain site de Canard PC qui sortira d'ici un an mais une version 'light" de l'ancien site qui ne permet plus de poster de news ou de faire des kwiki. 
Le but était de sortir la nouvelle boutique, ce qui ne pouvait être fait sans "détruire" l'ancien site tant les rustines ajoutées au fil du temps entre le forum et le site étaient devenus inextricables. 

Concernant le look, il ne va pas trop évoluer si ce n'est le fond gris que l'on remplacera pour être un peu plus dans l'esprit du mag. Mais le vrai site, celui qui collera à l'esprit de CPC, ce sera pour plus tard.

----------


## Nyloel

Serait-il,possible de rapatrier les guides de mods postés sur le wiki sur le forum (en effet ce sont d'excellents guides et cela serait dommage de les avoir perdus , surtout que les sujets de Skyrim, Fallout etc renvoient vers ces wiki) ?

Pourquoi ne pas faire un sous-forum temporaire pour copier coller ces pages et permettre d'éditer les sujets des jeux concernés ? Il y avait de très beaux sujets.

----------


## Phenixy

> Le site est transitoire.
> Ce n'est pas la version du prochain site de Canard PC qui sortira d'ici un an mais une version 'light" de l'ancien site qui ne permet plus de poster de news ou de faire des kwiki. 
> Le but était de sortir la nouvelle boutique, ce qui ne pouvait être fait sans "détruire" l'ancien site tant les rustines ajoutées au fil du temps entre le forum et le site étaient devenus inextricables. 
> 
> Concernant le look, il ne va pas trop évoluer si ce n'est le fond gris que l'on remplacera pour être un peu plus dans l'esprit du mag. Mais le vrai site, celui qui collera à l'esprit de CPC, ce sera pour plus tard.


Tiens, dans le forum, sous les avatars, "Ville" est devenu "Localisation". Du coup ton jeu de mot pourri est encore plus pourri.  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

Pas d'inquiétude quant au Kwikwi, les données ont été sauvegardées et les articles ne sont donc pas perdus à jamais dans les limbes du serveur.




> Tiens, dans le forum, sous les avatars, "Ville" est devenu "Localisation". Du coup ton jeu de mot pourri est encore plus pourri.


Je laisse le mien pour la postérité.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon dans la page qui sommes nous (peut être d'autres aussi), y'a des liens qui pointent vers cpc2015.cpc-labs.net.

----------


## Izual

Merci, c'est corrigé.

----------


## Eradan

> Il n'y a plus de flux RSS sur le nouveau site ?


J'appuie la demande.

----------


## Aurelienazerty

Bonjour, certains articles sont indisponibles.

Exemple : http://www.canardpc.com/news-53095-l..._customs_.html en bas de page, le lien http://www.canardpc.com/article-46-l...s_customs.html est mort.

----------


## Nyloel

Oui, je l'avais déjà signalé : c'est la partie wiki. Izual a dit que les sujets n'étaient pas perdus mais je pense qu'il faudra attendre la future mouture du site (la version déf quoi) pour retrouver une partie "wiki" que les membres pourront abreuver.

D'ici là, en revanche, je réitère ma proposition à la rédac : mettre ces sujets (sur DAO, Skyrim, Morrowind, Oblivion, Deus Ex ...) qui sont de vraies petites bibles pour ceux qui veulent jouer à ces jeux en disponibilité dans un sous forums crée à cette occasion. Les auteurs originels ou d'autres canards si les premiers ne sont plus joignables pourraient alors remettre en page ces sujets pour les adapter au forum. Parce que là, je ronge mon frein pour retrouver une version sur Skyrim en version cache et le guide version cpc était vraiment une sacrée pépite. 

Bref, ça serait top de pouvoir retrouver ces éléments sans avoir à attendre un an  ::huh::  ::O:

----------


## Sodium

Faut pas mal le prendre mais en tant que dev web ça pique, normalement une mise à page qui éclate autant ça n'arrive jamais, même en phase de développement, là ça sent le talonnement au niveau des positionnements de blocks.
Vous devriez désactiver le responsive tout simplement pour le moment, mieux vaut une version desktop zoomable.
PM si vous avez besoin d'un coup de main.

----------


## MegABiloU



----------


## PolemiqueVictor

On sait tout ça, dès que la boutique est opérationnelle, on corrige tous les petits (et gros) bugs restants sur le site.

----------


## Jolaventur

On voit toujours pas les users présent sur un topic.

On a le nbr de user eainsi que de stalker mais pas les nom juste cet odieux Array qui nous suit partout.

----------


## Wobak

C'est un bug forum pas site ça Jolav  :;):

----------


## mum1989

> Il n'y a plus de flux RSS sur le nouveau site ?


+1
 J'espère qu'il y en aura à nouveau . ::sad::

----------


## znokiss

> Oui, je l'avais déjà signalé : c'est la partie wiki. Izual a dit que les sujets n'étaient pas perdus mais je pense qu'il faudra attendre la future mouture du site (la version déf quoi) pour retrouver une partie "wiki" que les membres pourront abreuver.
> 
> D'ici là, en revanche, je réitère ma proposition à la rédac : mettre ces sujets (sur DAO, Skyrim, Morrowind, Oblivion, Deus Ex ...) qui sont de vraies petites bibles pour ceux qui veulent jouer à ces jeux en disponibilité dans un sous forums crée à cette occasion. Les auteurs originels ou d'autres canards si les premiers ne sont plus joignables pourraient alors remettre en page ces sujets pour les adapter au forum. Parce que là, je ronge mon frein pour retrouver une version sur Skyrim en version cache et le guide version cpc était vraiment une sacrée pépite. 
> 
> Bref, ça serait top de pouvoir retrouver ces éléments sans avoir à attendre un an


Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Il n'y a plus de flux RSS sur le nouveau site ?





> J'appuie la demande.





> +1
>  J'espère qu'il y en aura à nouveau .



Le nouveau feed RSS est ici : http://www.canardpc.com/feed

----------


## johnclaude

> Bouh !
> Sur le forum (ouais je sais mais je retrouve pas le on topic), on n'a plus, dans le bandeau du haut, le lien qui redirige vers tof.cpc.
> C'est une sandale !


J'allais écrire le même message.
OLAND DEMISION ON LACHE RINE§§§

----------


## Kicker X

(supprimé, mauvais topic)

----------


## Ninuna

Sur la page de présentation de chaque membre, l’icone twitter ne redirige pas vers twitter mais sur le site

lien obtenu: http://www.canardpc.com/author/@IvanLeFou

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sur la page de présentation de chaque membre, l’icone twitter ne redirige pas vers twitter mais sur le site
> 
> lien obtenu: http://www.canardpc.com/author/@IvanLeFou


Corrigé, merci beaucoup.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Mise à jour du site avec :
 - du responsive qui marche. C'est pas encore parfait, mais le site peut enfin être consulté sur mobile sans avoir l'impression d'être sur Netscape 4.0.
 - ajout d'une icône pour ouvrir le menu mobile
 - ajout d'une flèche dans l'indispensable carré rouge pour remonter en haut de page

----------


## Meuh*

Bonjour, j'ai une petite erreur sur le site (mixé avec la boutique, mais bon..)

Depuis le menu de www.canardpc.com , le lien du menu "S'abonner > Gérer mes abonnements", me renvoi vers https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/login_bli et une erreur 404.  ::unsure:: 

D'après la console de Chrome, j'ai dans l'ordre :
https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/compte avec une redirection 301https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/compte/ avec une redirection redirection 302https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/login_bli avec une erreur 404

Je savais que j'aurai dû me réabonner avant le changement de boutique...  :tired:

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Salut,

L'erreur 404 est corrigé, il y a une box de login à la place. Pour le moment et faute de mieux, une fois connecté, tu sera redirigé sur la home à partir de laquelle tu pourra aller dans "mon compte > mes abonnements" et gérer tes abos.

Merci d'avoir trouvé le bug  ::):

----------


## Meuh*

> Merci d'avoir trouvé le bug


De rien, pour une fois que j'ai pas à corriger un bug mais juste à donner l'info, ça me fait plaisir  ::P: 

Et il y a un petit soucis de traduction sur la pagination des articles d'un rédacteur, j'ai par exemple "2 of 16" sur la page du Renard Argenté.


Sinon j'avais vu des liens morts mais c'était pour de vieilles news, donc je sais pas si c'est utile de tout corriger...
Par exemple dans la liste des articles de Pipomantis, pour l'article "Console Magazine #14 : la fureur du dragon", le premier lien du texte est en relatif et pointe donc vers : http://www.canardpc.com/author/news-...ntenant__.html au lieu de http://www.canardpc.com/news-52805-c...ntenant__.html

En image : 


C'est tout pour le moment...  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

Merci, j'ai corrigé le problème de traduction (et avec un peu de chance tous ceux qui restaient).

Pour les adresses des news ancestrales, je crois que ça va devoir rester un peu tel quel.

----------


## Flappie

> Oui, je l'avais déjà signalé : c'est la partie wiki. Izual a dit que les sujets n'étaient pas perdus mais je pense qu'il faudra attendre la future mouture du site (la version déf quoi) pour retrouver une partie "wiki" que les membres pourront abreuver.
> 
> D'ici là, en revanche, je réitère ma proposition à la rédac : mettre ces sujets (sur DAO, Skyrim, Morrowind, Oblivion, Deus Ex ...) qui sont de vraies petites bibles pour ceux qui veulent jouer à ces jeux en disponibilité dans un sous forums crée à cette occasion. Les auteurs originels ou d'autres canards si les premiers ne sont plus joignables pourraient alors remettre en page ces sujets pour les adapter au forum. Parce que là, je ronge mon frein pour retrouver une version sur Skyrim en version cache et le guide version cpc était vraiment une sacrée pépite. 
> 
> Bref, ça serait top de pouvoir retrouver ces éléments sans avoir à attendre un an


Je suis d'accord : les KwiKwis nous manquent. J'ai bien compris qu'ils reviendraient un jour, mais en attendant, j’appuie la demande de Nyloel : y a-t-il une possibilité qu'on les récupère, peu importe le format ? (PDF, posts sur le forum, ...)

Si ça représente un gros travail d'adaptation, je veux bien mettre la main à la pâte au moins pour les KwiKwis que j'ai créés.

----------


## Numeror

Salut, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un "bug" mais l'envie m'a prise de relire le numéro CPC Hardware n°13 sur les ondes en prévision du documentaire de ce soir sur France 3.
Celui-ci était mis à disposition gratuitement en PDF mais le lien semble cassé depuis le nouveau site ?

Merci

----------


## Flappie

En attendant, je te l'envoie en PM dans la matinée.  :;):

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Je suis d'accord : les KwiKwis nous manquent. J'ai bien compris qu'ils reviendraient un jour, mais en attendant, j’appuie la demande de Nyloel : y a-t-il une possibilité qu'on les récupère, peu importe le format ? (PDF, posts sur le forum, ...)


Je vais voir avec Doc TB et Ivan le fou ce qu'on peut faire. Une version HTML en lecture seule sur le site actuel sûrement.

----------


## Flappie

Merci, ce serait super.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Et voilà, les archives des kwikwis sont disponibles  ::):  : http://www.canardpc.com/au-grenier-a...e-lancien-site

----------


## Flappie

Waouh ! C'était du rapide. Merci à vous.  ::wub::

----------


## kilfou

Cool pour les kwikis, par contre j'apparais plus comme rédacteur des Canard BD, c'est désormais signé "La rédaction". Bug ou pas, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Flappie

Tu as été embauché mais tu ne le sais pas encore !  ::trollface::

----------


## Izual

> Cool pour les kwikis, par contre j'apparais plus comme rédacteur des Canard BD, c'est désormais signé "La rédaction". Bug ou pas, j'en sais rien.


Oui, toutes les anciennes news ont été importées pour l'utilisateur "La rédaction", y compris les news qui avaient été rédigées par un membre de la communauté. Comme il n'y a pas de compte sur le nouveau site auquel les rattacher, elles sont un peu orphelines. On a le projet d'essayer de créer des ponts entre le site et le forum sur certains points, donc peut-être qu'on pourra leur redonner leurs auteurs respectifs.

----------


## kilfou

Les news seront toujours ouvertes aux forumeurs sur le prochain site ?

Histoire que je sache si il faut que je termine le dernier Canard BD ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

Pour l'instant ce n'est pas garanti, mais le nouveau site est encore loin. Tu peux toujours poster les Canard BD dans la partie Actualités du forum !  ::):

----------


## George Sable

> Oui, toutes les anciennes news ont été importées pour l'utilisateur "La rédaction", y compris les news qui avaient été rédigées par un membre de la communauté. Comme il n'y a pas de compte sur le nouveau site auquel les rattacher, elles sont un peu orphelines. On a le projet d'essayer de créer des ponts entre le site et le forum sur certains points, donc peut-être qu'on pourra leur redonner leurs auteurs respectifs.


Je vais réclamer la réattribution des mes vieilles news  ::ninja::

----------


## Nyloel

Gros Poutous pour l'archivage des arricles du kwikis.  ::love::  Ah ! On peut attendre sereinement le nouveau site. When it's done comme dirait l'autre. On sait qu'il sera mitonné avec amour et passion.

----------


## Nirm

> Histoire que je sache si il faut que je termine le dernier Canard BD ou pas ?

----------


## MacadamMassacre

Je vais faire un compliment, et vu que dans le sujet du topic le "et les bugs" est entre parenthèses, je pense que je suis à la bonne place.

C'est rapport au forum : quand on a tapé un blabla dans la page de réponse en mode avancé et qu'on veut fermer cette page sans avoir posté la réponse, il y a un vieux pop-up (l'embarqué de FF, pas vérifié avec un autre browser) qui nous hurle dessus. Punaise, c'est génial ! Merci § Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où j'ai cru poster une réponse mais le bourinage trop rapide sur le clavier a fait que la fermeture de l'onglet a été plus rapide que le postage (dans le meilleur des cas). J'adore ce petit ajout, merci.

Du coup, question conne et peut-être chiante : est-ce que vous pourriez mettre en place la même fonction sur les "réponses rapides", genre à partir du moment où il y au moins un caractère tapé dans le champs de réponse, le même pop-up s'énerve si on veut fermer la page ?

----------


## Flappie

Salut, j'ai un truc super pour toi. C'est un addon qui s'appelle Lazarus: Form Recovery, et ça marche du tonnerre.

En gros : il ressuscite tes blablas dans les formulaires de n'importe quelle page web. Clic-droit, Rétablir le texte, et t'as même un historique des précédentes versions.

----------


## MacadamMassacre

Salut à toi aussi. 

Il est utile quand tu calcules que tu viens de faire ta boulette, beaucoup moins le lendemain matin.  :;): 
Il a aussi beaucoup perdu de son attrait depuis que le ctrl+z c'est renforcé dans FF (ressuçage du script From Recovery ?).

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de vérifier : j'ai mon encore mon historique d'hier pour le formulaire "réponse rapide" du forum.

Mais bon, si t'es speed au point de ne pas vérifier que tu as bien posté ce que tu viens d'écrire, je ne vais pas t'être d'un grand secours...

----------


## MacadamMassacre

Je vais le réinstaller alors, surtout que ça ne prend que trois clics.


J'ai fait une sale manip cet aprèm qui ma fait perdre un texte, de quelques mots, encore heureux, preuve que ça arrive encore alors qu'habituellement le ctrl+z marche bien sur les réponses rapides, mais c'est moi qui ai fait de la merde. 

Commencer à faire une réponse construite, cogiter, revenir plus tard pour finir, ça n'est arrivé souvent, sauf que des fois je ferme le browser complètement*** ou une série d'onglets, et je ne réalise que trop tard la boulette. Poisson rouge inside. 
C'est pour ça que le coup du pop-up est génial, ça te gueule littéralement dessus quand tu fermes ton onglet sans poster ce qui est tapé, mais le corrolaire est que ce pop-up est là aussi quand finalement, après réflexion ton blabla ne vaut pas le coup d'être publié, mais là tu n'est pas à un clic ou un "entrée" près.

* J'y pense à l'instant, le pop-up que devenir une vrai chierie pour les canards devant killer le prossessus en urgence parce qu'au boulot il y a un boss qui pop sans crier gare trop près de l'écran.

----------


## MacadamMassacre

PS : comme un con je viens dessayer, le pop-up est là aussi sur les réponses rapides.  ::wub::  Désolé pour le dérangement. Doublement du coup.




Note pour ma prochaine vie : penser à réfléchir et faire avant d'ouvrir le ventilateur à conneries, et accessoirement penser aussi péter la gueule à dieu si je la trouve avant la réincarnation.

----------


## Frypolar

Ce sujet est fait pour le site canardpc.com, pour le forum c’est ici  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

CPC Advanced PSU Calculator = séquence rétrogaming

Je répare de vieux PC, je suis bien content de trouver ce calculateur pour lequel le temps s'est arrêté et pour lequel le top en matière de processeur c'est un AMD Phenom II X6 1100T ou un i7 2600K. Je ne suis pas insensible à l'humour et au côté décalé de l' "Advanced" Calculator, mais cette fonctionnalité en première page du site n'est pas très utile en l'état. Une petite mise à jours serait bien sympathique.

Edit 14/05/2016 : comme je constate que ce sujet avance à une allure vertigineuse et dans le même esprit ..., je suggère de ne rien faire pour le calcul d'alimentation, il y a plein de sites sponsorisés par des marques qui le font beaucoup mieux ...
Par contre, je propose de changer le titre en *CPC Vintage PSU Calculator*

----------

